# מצעד השירים הגדולים-סקר



## elinoket (27/10/14)

מצעד השירים הגדולים-סקר
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
בכל חתונה (או לפחות ברובן) יש שלושה שירים מרכזיים:






 שיר צעידה לחופה





 שיר שבירת כוס





 שיר ריקוד סלואו

יש זוגות (ובעיקר כלות) שמוצאים בקלות את השירים שלהם ויש זוגות ששוברים את הראש כמעט עד יום האירוע
חלק בוחרים שירים שנשמעים מתאימים וחלק לוקחים שירים עם סיפור אישי

אז בואו שתפו אותנו, מה היו השירים שלכם? איך ולמה בחרתם דווקא אותם? האם היתה משמעות מיוחדת??
מוזמנים לשים קישורים לשירים שכולנו נוכל להנות מהם ביחד איתכם


----------



## Bobbachka (27/10/14)

וואו, עברו שנתיים פלוס, אבל כיף להיזכר! 





שיר צעידה לחופה: העץ והפרי של מיכאל גריילסאמר- שמעתי את השיר לראשונה בתור חיילת, בעמידה באוטובוס בקו עמוס ונוראי במיוחד. זה לא הפריע לי להתרגש ממנו ברמה של דמעות ולהחליט בלב שעם השיר הזה אצעד לחופה. שמרתי את השיר לעצמי (כי לא רציתי להלחיץ את בן הזוג) אבל כמה שנים אחרי, כשהחלטנו להתחתן השמעתי לו את השיר ושנינו ידענו שזה זה.






שיר שבירת כוס: לא רוצה להתבגר- מוקי ויוזלס איי.די. התחברנו אליו בגלל המסר והקצב: "אני לא רוצה להתבגר, להשלים להסתגל. לקבל את זה ולוותר, אני לא רוצה להתבגר...". זה היה ניסיון אחרון להביע התרסה כנגד ההתבגרות שלנו והפיכתנו לזוג נשוי (משכנתה, הלוואות וכו' וכו').






שיר ריקוד סלואו: Joe Cocker - You Are So Beautiful. השיר שלנו מתחילת הקשר


----------



## עתלי פרח (27/10/14)

שיר כניסה לחופה - מוצלח במיוחד... בטוח היה מרגש...


----------



## elinoket (28/10/14)

שני דברים 
1 - השיר שבירת כוס אחד המדליקים 
2 - גם לי הייתה הארה עם השיר חופה ולא סיפרתי לאף אחד עד שהתארסתי והשמעתי לבחור


----------



## Princess Lotta (28/10/14)

איזה שיר שבירת כוס אדיר!


----------



## Bobbachka (28/10/14)

תודה בננות!


----------



## AnatOfBodom (28/10/14)

איזה כיף! 
שלושת השירים הללו בהחלט היו ההחלטות הכי קלות בחתונה ונבחרו מהר מאוד:
שיר צעידה:  John Frusciante - Song to the siren
שיר שבירה: Alice in chains - Them bones
שיר ריקוד סלואו: Chris Cornell - when i'm down

לא הייתה ממש משמעות מיוחדת לשירים אלא יותר בחירת אמנים שאנחנו אוהבים ויש לנו קשר רגשי חזק מאוד אליהם.
משם הדרך לבחור שירים בהתאם הייתה קצרה..
איזה כיף להזכר!


----------



## Princess Lotta (28/10/14)

הבחירה הכי קלה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 בלי ספק בכלל
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  *שיר כניסה לחופה: הפיל הכחול - יסמין*
כבר מזמן היה ברור לנו ששיר החופה יהיה "יסמין" של הפיל הכחול.
כשיצאתי עם ניר לדייט שני או שלישי הוא הזמין אותי להופעה של הפיל הכחול (עוד חודש מיום שהציע). הוא עיצב להם את כרזת המופע ומאוד אהב אותם.
אני מאוד אהבתי את יסמין...אז עוד לפני שהוא הציע לי נישואין כבר אמרתי לו "איזה שיר יפה זה יהיה לחופה, לא"?
לזכותי ייאמר שזה באוויר כבר די הרבה זמן ושאנחנו גרים יחד כבר למעלה משנתיים אז זה לא שהפלתי עליו פטיש אוויר.
ואכן, זה היה שיר הכניסה שלנו לחופה...




*שיר שבירת כוס - קריסטה זיגפרידז - Marry Me*
אז על אהבתי לאירוויזיון כבר התוודתי, ובכן... שיר שבירת הכוס היה דווקא הצעה של ניר  שתפסה אותי באחת הנסיעות להורים וקרעה אותי מצחוק. השיר שייצג את פינלנד שנה שעברה.
כאמור, זה היה עוד לפני שהצעת נישואין רשמית הייתה באוויר, אבל כבר בחרנו שיר משעשע, קצבי, כיפי, שיכולנו לדמיין אותו מתנגן על רקע אינספור נישוקים באוויר (שלא ייהרס האיפור ) והוא עבד מצוין  באו אליי לא מעט אנשים אחרי החופה ושאלו אותי מאיפה הבאתי אותו ואמרו שהבחירה גאונית ומדוייקת להפליא: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdU02F9lT2g
זה שיר על כלה לחוצת חתונה  והקליפ בהתאם. כל קשר בינו לבין המציאות הינו....ובכן....אנשים ממש ממש התלהבו מהבחירה, ואני לא רק מדברת על פמליית חבריי הגייז המעלפים שעשו שמח והרימו כל הערב.





*וכך זה נראה ונשמע בחתונה: https://vimeo.com/97593304*

*סלואו ראשון - רובי וויליאמס - Angels*
אני מאמינה שרובכן ככולכן מכירות את השיר, וניר מאוד אוהב אותו, והיה לי חשוב שירגיש בנוח כי הוא לא אוהב לרקוד, בטח לא כשכל העיניים נעוצות בו. מאחר וזה שיר שגם אני אוהבת ומתחברת אליו, ושאני באמת מרגישה לפעמים שניר מלאך שנשלח אליי, ושהוא טוב מדי מכדי להיות אמיתי, הלכתי על זה.





*לראות ריקוד סלואו זה משעמם! אז הנה קליפ סיום מדהים שניב מוסמן, צלם הוידאו, הכין לנו בחתונה (שחור-לבן, כמו הקליפ של רובי)
https://vimeo.com/108266590*


----------



## עתלי פרח (28/10/14)

ממש מחבבת את השיר שבירת כוס שלכם...


----------



## Princess Lotta (28/10/14)




----------



## לולאה אינסופית (28/10/14)

טיזר לטריילר 
אז עוד לא כתבתי את הקרדיטים, עוד לא קיבלתי את כל התמונות, אבל כבר אתם רוצים לדעת מה היו השירים? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



בחירת השירים הייתה משימה קשה.
יש לי מין קטע כזה - בניגוד לרוב השפוי אני מקשיבה למילות השירים. יתרה מזאת, מנסה להבין אותם, לפרש אותם. אחת הסיבות לאהבה שלי למוזיקה הודית היא שאני לא מבינה את השפה ויכולה בשקט ליהנות מהלחן בלבד.
אז היו לי כמה תנאים לשיר חופה:
-אופטימי
-מילים שלא יהיו דביליות ו/או מאולצות (כמו "הנה הכלה הנה היא עולה")
-על אהבה הדדית וממומשת
-בלי מוות
-אה, כן, וגם לחן מתאים
-ושימצא חן בעיני בן הזוג (ששונא מזרחית)
אז שיר כמו "בואי כלה" לא עבר אצלי סלקציה (השיר הזה מדבר על מוות ואיש לא ישכנע אותי אחרת), וכנ"ל הרבה שירים מסורתיים יותר.
אני אפילו עברתי על הרשימה המלאה של שירי אהוד מנור בחיפושיי אחרי השיר המיוחל. בשלב כלשהו, שקלתי לכתוב שיר בעצמי...

אז... מכירים את "ברית עולם"? שיר די צפוי ונדוש בתור שיר חופה, אבל הוא היחיד שעבר אצלי סלקציה. 
לשבירת הכוס בחרנו לחן, אחרת היינו מחפשים שיר מתאים עד היום.
שיר כניסה לחופה - ברית עולם
שיר שבירת כוס
סלואו

ולשם שבירת האווירה העגומה קבלו שיר חתונות הודי - לא שהייתי שמה שיר כזה לחופה, אבל היי, יש כאן אחלה קצב!


----------



## elinoket (28/10/14)

בואי כלה של אחינועם ניני? מוות? 
חייבת לשאול איך הגעת לזה


----------



## לולאה אינסופית (28/10/14)

מילים  http://shironet.mako.co.il/artist?type=lyrics&lang=1&prfid=87&wrkid=998
&nbsp
&nbsp


----------



## Princess Lotta (28/10/14)

ידוע שזה שיר טראגי


----------



## דובי1401 (30/10/14)

זה לא אמור להיות "בראשית עולם.." ? התכוונת של שלומי שבת?


----------



## לולאה אינסופית (30/10/14)

בדקתי שוב, הלינקים שלי אינם שבורים 
השיר "בראשית עולם" של שלומי שבת נבדק ונפסל על ידינו.
השיר "ברית עולם" נכתב ע"י אהוד מנור ומתי כספי, מבוצע בידי אמנים רבים, ומבין הביצועים הרבים בחרנו את זה של בועז שרעבי.
לינק למילות השיר:
http://shironet.mako.co.il/artist?type=lyrics&lang=1&prfid=183&wrkid=749
&nbsp


----------



## דובי1401 (31/10/14)

אהההה מצטערת, לא בדקתי את הלינקים אין אפשרות מהעבודה.


----------



## iritki (9/11/14)

אני כמוך בנושא המילים 
את בואי כלה אני לא אוהבת באופן כללי אז אפילו לא הסתכלתי על המילים
ודווקא ברית עולם נפסל אצלי בגלל המילים.
מבחינת הדדיות, שירים בעיברית לא יכוליפם להיות הדדים אלא עם כן הם דואט כי ברגע ששרים את/אתה זה כבר חד צדדי.
באנגלית זה תיאורטית יותר קל כי "יו" זה גם וגם אבל ברגע שגבר שר או אישה שרה זה כבר מפורש אוטומטית כי הוא אוהב אותה או היא אוהבת אותה...

לכן בחרנו נעימה ללא מילים: The Corrs Lough Erin Shore 
הסתכלנו על כל מיני נעימות משירים שרובם היו דרמטיות מידי, מוסיקה קלאסתי חא באה בחשבון מבחינתי וגם רציתי שאני לא אשמע את זה בכל שני וחמישי באיזה פרסומת... אני מאוהבת בבחירה הסופית 

שיר שבירת כוס - you are the one that i want  מגריז, עכשיו זה הצלצול שלנו בפלאפון אחד לשנייה.

שירי סלואו: ריקוד ראשון היה סלסלה עם ביילמוס של אנריקה אגלסייס. התאים במקצב וגם במילים שכל מה שרציתי זה "להתחיל את המסיבה"
בסוף הערב הדי ג'י השמיע שיר שביקשנו: מה תאמרי של יזהר אשדות, בעלי אוהב אותו מאוד ותמיד חשב שאיתו יצעד לחופה, אחרי שסירבתי הוא הפך לסלואו השני שלנו.


----------



## לולאה אינסופית (9/11/14)

מבינה אותך


----------



## Ruby Gem (28/10/14)

השירים שלנו 





שיר כניסה - לאט לאט/שלום חנוך- בביצוע של אחותי. היה לי חשוב לבחור שיר עברי  לא נדוש, ושגם יתאים לאחותי לבצע. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCP25DuIXRk





שיר שבירת כוס - אני אשיר לך שיר/התקווה 6. את השיר הדיי.ג'יי שלנו בחר. האמת- באותו הרגע לא הצלחתי לשמוע כלום מרוב התרגשות ולקח לנו בערך שבוע להיזכר מה היה שיר שבירת כוס. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJFk1UFU6vo





שיר סלואו - sail away/david grey. זה שיר ששנינו אוהבים, ואיכשהו שנינו חשבנו עליו ביחד. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMF7Uq-mHZA


----------



## Princess Lotta (28/10/14)

בנות, אל תהיו יבשות, מי שיכולה שתצרף 
קליפים, שנראה איך היה


----------



## Juliettta7 (29/10/14)

יאללה נכתוב 
פיצוי על זה שלא העלתי קרדיטים...
שיר חופה -אצלך בעולם- טוב זאת הייתה בחירה קשה..הוא רצה שיר בעברית ואני לא רציתי משהו נדוש או ממש מוכר, אז הוא הציע את השיר הזה ואהבתי.
שיר שבירת הכוס- You're the one that I want - שמעתי אותו ברדיו בנסיעה (בדרך למדידות נראה לי) והחלטתי שזה שיר מתאים לשבירת הכוס, מקפיץ וכיפי ושאף פעם לא שמעתי אותו אחרי החופה (כשאני חושבת על זה אני לא ממש זוכרת מה היו שירי שבירת הכוס בחתונות אחרות..) 
סלואו - Heaven - עברנו על לא מאט שירים ברשימה עד שמצאנו שיר שאנחנו אוהבים ונשמע מתאים


----------



## Fufu The Girl (29/10/14)

שלנו... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 





 שיר כניסה לחופה -
יוסי אזולאי - שמע ישראל + שיר למעלות 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oyhwj8CQH3A
שיר שתמיד מרגש אותי... מזילה ממנו דמעה כל פעם מחדש (כולל בכי שניה לפני הצעידה...) 
היה לנו חשוב לבחור בשיר שהוא סוג של תפילה. בסופו של דבר הבחירה ביוסי הייתה קלה. 





 שיר שבירת כוס - 
מצטערת להיות נוראית, אבל אני לא זוכרת איך קוראים לו. שיר באנגלית שעבר עיבוד מאוד מיוחד ע"י התקליטן שלנו והתקבלו עליו המון מחמאות.





 שיר ריקוד סלואו -
היו לנו 2...
הראשון היה - מיקי גבריאלוב - את יפה שלי בביצוע ההופעה חיה. לא יודעת למה... השיר הזה נורא מרגש אותנו (ואותי בפרט).
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNJPMzGFUXY
השני היה - שלומי שבת - בראשית עולם. שיר שמאוד מחובר אלינו והיה אף בזמן הצעת הנישואין, וכן היה לנו חשוב להכניס אותו. הזמנו את כל האורחים לרקוד איתנו... היה מהמם!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYLU9leTAjE

עשיתן לי חשק להתחתן שוב!


----------



## דובי1401 (30/10/14)

אזזז הנה שלי.... 
היו לי שני שירי סלואו, האחד פשוט מדהים וקולע במילים שלו בול .... שיר של שירי מימון ושמעון בוסקילה - תמיד איתי
בנוגע לשירי כניסה, הבאנו את הזמר איציק אורלב, ששר לבעלי את ברכת הכהנים (מושלם) ולי את "מקודשת" בגרסה ממש מרגשת
שיר שבירת הכוס היה של כריסטינה אגילרה - feel this moment , גרסת דאנס שבאה לי ממש טוב בשבירה
&nbsp
היה מדהים, היה שואו רציני , מאוד מומלץ להסתכל ביוטיוב על השירים של איציק אורלב כדי לקבל מושג ...


----------



## yael rosen (6/11/14)

שירים של חתונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 





השיר שלצליליו רקדנו והוא גם השיר שלנו מאז ומעולם - אהבה בת 20 של יוסי בנאי
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PxG0jfZX6k






השיר של אחרי החופה, שעליו החלטתי בגיל 16 - Walking On Sunshine
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKh0dLIuIu8






שיר החופה שלנו, אם היינו מתחתנים היום - This Never Happened Before של Paul McCartney
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0GdHVwII_zQ


----------

